

How Airbnb is turning into Craigslist: - lamouchebzz
http://tl.gd/k24fae

======
myWordBiLLY
This is an interesting post. I wanted to ask about the following: "I played it
nicely by just asking a discount to the host." How does that work from the
host's standpoint? I can certainly understand the inconvenience, and given the
description of the experience with ABB customer service, is unpleasant and
unacceptable. BTW, as young entrepreneurs, we are big fans of the AirBNB
success story (see our profile). Consequently, we are always keenly watchful
for AirBNB's continued success and other experiences.

